# Wife's Sponsorship visa Rejected



## Lankrocks (Jul 7, 2015)

Dear All,

I am really tensed my the issue of Rejection of Sponsorship Visa from Sharjah Immigration. I have submitted all the documents like Attested Marriage Certificate, DEWA deposit slip, Ehjari copy, passport copies, salary certificate from SAIF zone since my visa is from SAIF zone etc.. got the application typed but still got rejected without giving any reason.

My request to all is now what should be my next step?? Whom should i approach??

Please help!!!


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry but doesn't sharjah have different document requirements than Dubai? That might be reason for rejection?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

mariot said:


> Sorry but doesn't sharjah have different document requirements than Dubai? That might be reason for rejection?


Yes it does but SAIF is in Sharjah. It is irrelevant happens in Dubai as they would have nothing to do with the OP's question.


----------



## Lankrocks (Jul 7, 2015)

mariot said:


> Sorry but doesn't sharjah have different document requirements than Dubai? That might be reason for rejection?


Dear Marioy,

As far as i have heard, the Sponsorship/Residence visa rules are the across the whole UAE as they are all routed through Abu dhabhi.

Don't know how much is true, but has anyone heard/experienced this kind of rejection??

Anyways thanks for your reply.


----------



## Lankrocks (Jul 7, 2015)

An update..

It seems the Sharjah Immigration or the Empost has lost my original rejected application, ideally should have been delivered back to me. Hence, they made my photocopy of the application and made a red line saying rejected because of security reasons. When i went to security department, the person at the counter took the photcopy from my hand circled my mobile no. and said "we will call you". Its been 4 working days i haven't received any single call.

What should i do? Should i cancel the application or wait for their call.


----------



## danis (Apr 2, 2016)

Lankrocks said:


> An update..
> 
> It seems the Sharjah Immigration or the Empost has lost my original rejected application, ideally should have been delivered back to me. Hence, they made my photocopy of the application and made a red line saying rejected because of security reasons. When i went to security department, the person at the counter took the photcopy from my hand circled my mobile no. and said "we will call you". Its been 4 working days i haven't received any single call.
> 
> What should i do? Should i cancel the application or wait for their call.


Dear Friend,

I am facing same problem .Could you please help me .What I do?

Thanks


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Well there could be several reasons, has your wife been to UAE before ? Has she a common name, and there is a chance someone with the same name had trouble in UAE? What is her nationality ? Has she been to a problematic / war / terror etc. torn country in the past couple of years for a longer period ( e.g. More than one month )? Are you new in the country or have you been here longer ? Since how long are you married ? I assume you should ask your company PRO for further help, most likely someone with the same name had been causing trouble before or your wife comes from a problematic country..


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would reprint the application and try with another staff at the immigration and check my luck, if I were you, if nothing happens after this, try to ask company PRO to check with seniors at the Immi.


----------

